# 9 Miles with Floyd



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Yesterday my wife and I rode the Colorado Eagle River Ride up in Avon. We were hanging out at the Eagle reststop and a pack up about 100 riders pulls up. Leading the pack was Floyd Landis. He was in town training for the Leadville 100 that's in a couple weeks.

He's a nice guy. He stood around and signed autographs for as many as wanted one and talked with everyone who wanted to. When he was done and saddled up I joined his group for the next 9 miles of the ride. Floyd sat up front and talked with everyone as we rode along. It was pretty cool. I sat about 8 butts back for most of the 9 miles, but worked up and sat behind him for about a half a mile. I figured it will probably be the only time in my life to draft anybody that rode in the TDF, let alone acomplished what he did.

At the after party, he posed for pictures with everybody that asked and signed dozens of autographs. It was pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I sure hope he keeps TDF Yellow. He just plain out smarted every team last year. Sore Loooooooosers!!!!!!


----------



## EndoMadness (Jul 14, 2005)

heard he was riding a few days ago. However, i allowed my wife to ride while i was on baby duty. While i was driving to meet her at a rest stop, i see Floyd and a bunch of my buddies riding in a nice peleton. Ouch that stung!! Realizing i could've hung in there all day (think he took it easy...avg approx. 21 mph).

That is a cool treat you got to ride with a TDF winner. Heard he is a great fella from everyone. Maybe he'll buy a place up here with how much time he's spent in vail/aspen !!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

EndoMadness said:


> heard he was riding a few days ago. However, i allowed my wife to ride while i was on baby duty. While i was driving to meet her at a rest stop, i see Floyd and a bunch of my buddies riding in a nice peleton. Ouch that stung!! Realizing i could've hung in there all day (think he took it easy...avg approx. 21 mph).
> 
> That is a cool treat you got to ride with a TDF winner. Heard he is a great fella from everyone. Maybe he'll buy a place up here with how much time he's spent in vail/aspen !!


The stretch I rode with him it seemed like we were doing 24mph most of the time. I haven't downloaded my ride yet to see, but it was a nice pace. He was a very nice guy during the ride and the meal afterwards. After my 9 mile stint, I dropped off to go find my wife. She was about 6 minutes back. As soon as I saw her she asked, why I didn't keep riding with him. DOH ! "I dropped back to ride with you!". Oh, you should have kept going, I wouldn't have minded... That was still okay. We don't get to ride much together and still had fun.

Endo, are you doing the Triangle this Saturday? I wonder if he will show up for that also.


----------



## EndoMadness (Jul 14, 2005)

chain- Yes i'm doing the Triangle...i was also wondering if he would ride. Some good climbs and such on a classic route. Not sure if Colorado Cyclist has contacted him yet??? Would be nice....


I know it took Mike Kloser (mtn bike/eco challebnge legend) to call him on the phone so he would ride the River Ride.

I would have done the same thing with my wife.....dropped back after i had my fun.....and she would've said the same thing....("i can't beleive you came back to ride with slow me...when the guy who you've saved on TIVO for over a year is up the road")


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

sevencycle said:


> . . . He just plain out smarted every team last year. Sore Loooooooosers!!!!!!


I sure hope you’re being sarcastic.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

EndoMadness said:


> chain- Yes i'm doing the Triangle...i was also wondering if he would ride. Some good climbs and such on a classic route. Not sure if Colorado Cyclist has contacted him yet??? Would be nice....
> 
> 
> I know it took Mike Kloser (mtn bike/eco challebnge legend) to call him on the phone so he would ride the River Ride.
> ...


Actually my wife could have been in the mix if she would have just jumped in at the rest stop. We ride well together and she's every bit as fast (slow) as I am. She just didn't make the jump when everyone started moving. By the time she saw me rounding the corner with the group she didn't try and join. 

I liked the jersey for this years Eagle River ride. I'll probably wear it next weekend. If you see a guy on a Serotta with a white fork and an Eagle River Ride jersey, wave or throw me a bungee on a climb. I'll probably need one by Vail pass (again).


----------



## EndoMadness (Jul 14, 2005)

i'll look for ya Chain....i have a red Salsa !!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*No I am not.* If you look at wattage/speed/ distance data compared to other stages it was not a super-human feat.He was *not* stuck in the hot peloton with no support. He had team car at his hip (no pun) with every thing he needed (78 water bottles).


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Well, you're not implied that outsmarted everyone by bonking and then catching everyone unawares?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

They're all nice guys. So was Tyler. So was his twin. I'm sure Vino's great in person too.

They're still cheaters.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*I must take exception to your comment,*



FondriestFan said:


> They're all nice guys. So was Tyler. So was his twin. I'm sure Vino's great in person too.
> 
> They're still cheaters.


Fondriest. Actually we know very little about Tyler's twin.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Well, you're not implied that outsmarted everyone by bonking and then catching everyone unawares?


Nope just a little damage control.


----------



## landis_cheated (Jul 31, 2007)

*Landis accepts plea bargain, not for Testosterone*

Next time you see Floyd, ask him how he apologized to his family. Also, if ever intends on signing his plea bargain.

Floyd isn't guilty of testosterone, rather other performance enhancing drugs/methods that have yet to be released. 

Floyd accepted a plea bargain for a two year suspension. Part of the plea bargain requires Floyd to write a formal written apology. Meanwhile, despite his verbal acceptance of the deal he doesn't plan to sign. Furthermore, he doesn't plan to ever race the bike professionally again because of this. 

Thanks Floyd.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

landis_cheated said:


> Next time you see Floyd, ask him how he apologized to his family. Also, if ever intends on signing his plea bargain.
> 
> Floyd isn't guilty of testosterone, rather other performance enhancing drugs/methods that have yet to be released.
> 
> ...


HUH


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

landis_cheated said:


> Next time you see Floyd, ask him how he apologized to his family.


Actually if I see him again, I'll shake his hand and wish him well, just like I did on Sunday. 

Let all the labs and lawyers and politicians of the sport sort out what he did or didn't do. On Sunday he was very polite, humble and professional. He was great with all the kids, adults and took the time for anyone wanting to shake his hand and have his picture taken with them. 

He came and did the ride to support the ride and the charity involved and get in a little training for the Leadville 100. He didn't come to be questioned by a bunch of a$$hat cocky, wannabes with something to prove by being a public jerk. As far as I could see and hear everyone had a good time riding with him and sharing a beer afterwards. 

One post wonder - I'm sure he'll be available at the Leadville 100, if not the Copper Triangle this weekend if you want to come ask your questions and act like a $^$%. Then again, you are probably a regular poster not even willing to use their normal user name here. Given the chance to confront Floyd face to face you wouldn't , would ya?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Chain said:


> Actually if I see him again, I'll shake his hand and wish him well, just like I did on Sunday.
> 
> Let all the labs and lawyers and politicians of the sport sort out what he did or didn't do. On Sunday he was very polite, humble and professional. He was great with all the kids, adults and took the time for anyone wanting to shake his hand and have his picture taken with them.
> 
> ...


A+ Attitude.Take it all at face value. It would be a awsome to see/ride with him at Copper Triangle


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

landis_cheated said:


> Next time you see Floyd, ask him how he apologized to his family. Also, if ever intends on signing his plea bargain.
> 
> Floyd isn't guilty of testosterone, rather other performance enhancing drugs/methods that have yet to be released.
> 
> ...


Citation please?
Like an actual news agency to back up what your saying since at this point there is not press release to any news outlets about his decision being handed down at all.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

sevencycle said:


> A+ Attitude.Take it all at face value. It would be a awsome to see/ride with him at Copper Triangle


After seeing him at the Eagle River ride it would not surprise me. He's in the neighborhood and it is a fun ride. He seemed to be having a fun time and the riders around him definitely were soaking in the experience.

I wonder what relationship there is, if any, between Landis and Phinney, and if Phinney would like him to ride.


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

you are PATHETIC. what kind of person idolizes a cheat/doper. he doesn't give two sh1ts about you and only wants to improve his tarnished image.


----------



## EndoMadness (Jul 14, 2005)

COCOboots....shouldn't you be posting in the "i hate all professional cyclist" forum....what are you doing over here??

No threads here about idolizing...just saying someone was nice and he had a good time.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

cocoboots said:


> you are PATHETIC. what kind of person idolizes a cheat/doper. he doesn't give two sh1ts about you and only wants to improve his tarnished image.


Cocopuffs, or can I call you LocoPuff since we are such close friends and you know me so well  

I don't know where you got the idolize bit. That's quite a bit of reading between the lines from what I wrote. I met and rode with a guy who everyone here knows and has heard a lot about. I had a first hand experience meeting him and chatting for a few minutes. He came across as a nice guy and seemed appreciative of everyone who wanted some of his time. I rode with him for 9 miles. whoop-de-do. I had fun and I'll probably never ride with anyone else that has ridden even a kilometer in the tour. I thought I would share. 

As for his guilt or innocence, I haven't seen the lab tests, know what procedures were and weren't followed or what all happened. There are a bunch of lawyers and other folks that will eventually figure out if he's guilty or innocent. I don't know and doubt you do either unless you were with him the night before stage 17. If you were, please post the photos and we'll all have this mess over with. For me, I'll let the process take place and let the 'experts' decide.

Does he give a sh1t about me - Probably not. He was however nice enough to sign autographs, pose for pictures and chat with anyone who wanted. Heck he would probably even entertain a question from a PATHETIC idjut that's already prejudged him. :thumbsup: 

Have fun and take care. BTW, I idolize only one man on this earth. I know him well and even know that he has many great qualities and even has some faults. My dad is a great man. 

Just guessing but maybe at one point you idolized a cyclist who fell from graces and that's why you are so bitter about the pro's now. Your idol let you down. If not, I have no idea what your problem is.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

cocoboots said:


> you are PATHETIC. what kind of person idolizes a cheat/doper. he doesn't give two sh1ts about you and only wants to improve his tarnished image.


 I just want to see him go back and hammer the Euro's again.If and IF you do ride a bike I bet its alone!


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

i may have been a bit harsh in my last response. i apologize to those offended. my point would be that if we didn't gush over them and expressed our displeasure for doping then some might be more inclined to not dope. I'm sure he's a nice guy, most cyclists are nice people. But, is it fair to those who don't dope and lost prize money to a doper? They are nice people too and they lost money to a cheater/liar and someone who is breaking the law. I don't think all cyclists dope, but when you get caught like Tyler, Heras, Floyd then it's pretty obvious. Without sweeping reform, ie amnesty for those to come out and admit it and now help stop the plague that is ruining our great sport or harsher punishment for those that caught doping there will be little to stop them from doping. I don't idolize any cyclists and I don't ride alone. I have great friends that know my stance on doping; they range from amateur racers to div. 3 pro and a couple race as pro triathletes. one actually tested positive while racing as a junior, but now he is clean and racing for a top tri. company. I will keep my future comments to myself and again I apologize for the abrasiveness of the statement.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

cocoboots said:


> i may have been a bit harsh in my last response. i apologize to those offended. my point would be that if we didn't gush over them and expressed our displeasure for doping then some might be more inclined to not dope. I'm sure he's a nice guy, most cyclists are nice people. But, is it fair to those who don't dope and lost prize money to a doper? They are nice people too and they lost money to a cheater/liar and someone who is breaking the law. I don't think all cyclists dope, but when you get caught like Tyler, Heras, Floyd then it's pretty obvious. Without sweeping reform, ie amnesty for those to come out and admit it and now help stop the plague that is ruining our great sport or harsher punishment for those that caught doping there will be little to stop them from doping. I don't idolize any cyclists and I don't ride alone. I have great friends that know my stance on doping; they range from amateur racers to div. 3 pro and a couple race as pro triathletes. one actually tested positive while racing as a junior, but now he is clean and racing for a top tri. company. I will keep my future comments to myself and again I apologize for the abrasiveness of the statement.


Coco - thanks for the aplogy. I was offended. It was over the top calling me pathetic just because I passed along my story of going for a ride and happened to ride 9 miles with someone you obviously don't like. I didn't have an opinion of him before I actually met the man. He seemed to be a genuinely nice guy for the few hours I saw him. He might be different in another situation, but I'll stick with what I saw. 

So often the only things we "know" are what's written in the press and unfortunately, it's not always balanced or fair. Some folks take everything written as gospel, but the older I get the more I take all the "news" with a grain of salt. It's almost fun to figure out the bias of the reporter and then take it into account of what really might have happened, or what the motivation of the reporter was in what they write or say.

I agree that there needs to be more reform in cycling, and I believe that it's happening. Change isn't always fast and to the timetable of everyones expectations, but I believe that this years tour was a good step in not only having the riders held responsible, but also the teams and sponsors stepping up. WADA, UCI and ASO also need to step up and be a little more ethical and follow their own procedures and policies... but that's another thread.

Please don't stop posting, just lay off the personal attacks. Just because I rode with Floyd and said he seemed like a nice guy doesn't mean I'm pathetic. It means that I rode with Floyd and he seemed like a nice guy. Just take a chill pill (yea - doping) and don't let your bias cloud what you are reading, and don't put words in other people's mouths. 

Have fun & take care. :thumbsup:


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I dont idolize pro cyclists.I share the passion of the sport.I respect a great stage. I will not pollute my passion with this doping saga.Time will clean up the sport. Until then I will love it as always. I didnt hear anyone still *****ing about Festina, as they just ride the media game (who to hate today).To me Pantani was and is still the best climber ever. Nothing will take away the enjoyment of watching him dance in the drops.


----------

